# New arrivals checklist?



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Hello all,

So we've sold our house here in Australia and are preparing to head over to Portugal in the next few months. Very excited!!!

We've been researching like crazy on this and other sites. However if anyone can pass on their experience of what things we should focus on after we arrive.

We hope to purchase a house and will be living on investments in Australia so also planning to apply for NHR status.

Thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Ruby
You are in a similar position to me. There is plenty of advice on this forum concerning what you should do when coming to Portugal. My advice concerns leaving Australia.

If you have investments in Australia then you will need to continue to lodge tax returns there. It is quite acceptable to be tax resident in 2 jurisdictions at the same time, so you can and should continue to be tax resident in Australia, even after becoming a tax resident in Portugal. You don't want your income taxed at non-resident rates. Don't let accountants or tax agents tell you otherwise, they often don't know (personal experience!). I have been out of Australia for 15 years and have never ceased to be a tax resident in Australia. Just this week my accountant advised me to continue to lodge returns on that basis when I come to Portugal.

Also maintain an official address in Australia (family or friend). Don't use your Portuguese address with Australian Government or Business.

Hope this helps. If you know this already then please ignore my comments


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Thank you Naaling!!

It's great to hear from those who've actually made the move. You're right. Our accountant told us we'd be better off becomeing non residents in Australia for taxation purposes. Is there a particular reason that you think otherwise?

If we do remain tax residents in Australia does that have any impact on the Private Health Insurance rates that you would need to pay if you ever decided to come back. I've been advised that if we ever do return to Australia we can rejoin a fund without having to pay the late joining premium because we would have been outside the country for the interim.


----------



## rubytwo (Jun 22, 2015)

Naaling said:


> There is plenty of advice on this forum concerning what you should do when coming to Portugal.


Can anyone point me towards this advice.... I've done a number of searches without much success.


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

rubytwo said:


> Can anyone point me towards this advice.... I've done a number of searches without much success.


Hi from one Australian to another Welcome. It is good to know,that there are other Australians here


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Ruby

You said that you would be living off your investments in Australia, so I'm assuming that you don't have income from outside Australia. If that is the case then you would pay far more tax as a non-resident 

Australian Tax Rates 2015-2016 | E-Lodge

Therefore you would suffer a serious loss of income as a non-resident. I don't understand your accountants advice. 

Most accountants deal mainly with clients who earn significant incomes outside Australia and want to be non-resident to avoid paying Australian tax. Therefore they have a fixed notion that its better to be non-resident without realising that our circumstances are different. I initially had this problem with my accountant, but now I have asked him to specifically consider my situation, his advice is to continue lodging returns as a resident until the tax office questions it - and they probably won't if I don't earn income outside Australia.

The other advantage of being a resident is that you get to keep medicare, provided you have an Australian address.


----------

